# Molting Again (???) Hmmm....



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Biz had a very long molt that started the first week in November, and wrapped up mid January. He was in great spirits throughout and lost his flight and wing feathers... lots of feathers around his face and on his head.

By mid Jan., he finally looked very smooth and full and at his most handsome.
And there were no more feathers on the bottom of the cage.

I went on a West Coast trip for 5 days, and had a pet sitter come by to see him twice a day. It seemed to go well, and she is a longtime budgie owner.

Upon return last Wednesday, I notice he is molting again... lots of little feathers... and looks like some of the wing feathers, and shorter tail feathers.

He looks a little raggedy on his cheeks, and has definitely lost some feathers on his head above his cere.

Any thoughts on this? I'm surprised he's molting again so soon? And before, on his head... he would get pins first... now, it seems like the feathers are falling out. There are no huge bald spots... but I can see what looks like a "hole" or two where he must have lost some feathers on his head.

Should I be concerned? Is this just a budgie that molts often? I've read that some only molt once per year, and some might as many as 4 times per year with mini-molts in-between.

He otherwise seems fine... energetic, eating well, his weight has remained steady....otherwise he seems like his normal self.

thanks...!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You don't have to worry, and while it's true that some budgies moult more often than others, there are also other outward aspects that can trigger a moult, such as a change in diet/environment and stress, for example. 
Most likely not having you around and being tended by the pet sitter was enough of a change for Biz to start moulting again.
The bare minimum is two moults per year (usually around Autumn/ Spring).


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I totally agree with aluz. All budgies molt differently, mine only molts once or twice a year; but others may molt once a month. http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

aluz said:


> You don't have to worry, and while it's true that some budgies moult more often than others, there are also other outward aspects that can trigger a moult, such as a change in diet/environment and stress, for example.
> Most likely not having you around and being tended by the pet sitter was enough of a change for Biz to start moulting again.
> The bare minimum is two moults per year (usually around Autumn/ Spring).


Thanks Aluz for the reassurances. Poor little guy.... I do hate it when I have to travel (& he can't come along.  )



bparakeets said:


> I totally agree with aluz. All budgies molt differently, mine only molts once or twice a year; but others may molt once a month. http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html


Thanks bparakeets!


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

You're welcome!


----------

